# Fire Bellied Newts



## breeze905 (Feb 1, 2009)

So i saw these things at a local pet store... not one of them big box stores... Things are tiny and super cool looking. There was a sticker on the glass saying they need somewhere to come out of the water. I think i want one. Anyone else ever have any experience with these things?


----------



## breeze905 (Feb 1, 2009)

LOL i'll take that as a no... K well i tell ya... i'm gonna get one or two cause they're so damn cool and fish friendly... and once i get some stuff in my tank like plants and rocks... i'll take a picture for you guys!


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Here is a great care sheet. 

http://www.caudata.org/cc/species/Cynops/C_orientalis.shtml

I love fire bellies


----------



## WiyRay (Jan 11, 2009)

i'm not sure if they're fish friendly... 
most the research i've done on the internet suggest it to be kept species only.
i don't think they like strong currents in the water as it makes it hard for them to get around.
they dirty the water rather quickly and i think some of its toxins or whatever is released in the water too. so thats not good for fish either.
i bought 2 for my brother, they're essentially kept the same way as turtles minus the sunlight/warmth basking area. 
not the most active lil guys though. 1 is fat and lazy who rests on land 24/7 and the other one is skinny as heck but swims in random circles around the tank sometimes  . 
they're pretty sticky footed so they can also crawl out of the tank which resulted in my dad stomping on the very first one before  

but anyways, i would probably not have fish living together with them, avoid sharp objects in the tank, and cover up the top nicely so they cant escape.


----------

